# Old School JBL 18's in a car



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a pair of JBL 2225H's laying around doing nothing, and I figured it would be neat to toss them in a box for my 2008 Scion xB. I'm thinking to make them fit I would need to put them in an isobaric box. Here is the spec sheet:
2225

I don't want to lose my back seat, and I would like to keep it below the rear window. Is this doable?

These are getting power from my Zapco Studio 300.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

speakerboy said:


> I have a pair of JBL 2225H's laying around doing nothing, and I figured it would be neat to toss them in a box for my 2008 Scion xB. I'm thinking to make them fit I would need to put them in an isobaric box. Here is the spec sheet:
> 2225
> 
> I don't want to lose my back seat, and I would like to keep it below the rear window. Is this doable?
> ...


Those are 15s.  If you are wanting to use them as subwoofers, they'll need a large vented enclosure (5-6 cubes net each with lots of port area). I had a pair of 2226G in a blowthrough last year sometime. They can do very well but need lots of airspace:




























If you have the room, go for it. They are great woofers. Shoot for 14-16" of port area per cubic foot.


----------



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

damn thats a big box lol


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

That's what she said!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

sleepingciv said:


> damn thats a big box lol


You should see the one I just finished.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

the 2235's want a lower tuning than most of their pro models, they are older non VGC drivers, the 18's are 2245's. They don't need a ****ton of power to wake them up but their power handling is not the latest and greatest. Not a bad driver by any means, they can play rather high and much lower than most of their PA based 15's. 

While the 2245 was popular is a cenima sub tuned very low in a flipping enormous box they are fairly sought after in good shape, check foam rot on both models often. the 2235 was popular in studio monitor apps and upper end home audio.


----------



## phat69 (Mar 25, 2010)

HertzGuy said:


> That's what she said!


Shouldn't it be That's what He said?


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

speakerboy said:


> I have a pair of JBL 2225H's laying around doing nothing, and I figured it would be neat to toss them in a box for my 2008 Scion xB. I'm thinking to make them fit I would need to put them in an isobaric box. Here is the spec sheet:


I believe the 2225H is the 2235H Chad mentioned, but without the 2235H's mass ring that can get allegedly get stuck on something at long throws. (I write "allegedly" because I for a time ran two vented 2235H's at home*, and despite liking my music at concert-hall SPL never had an issue with them. Then again, even in a fairly large living room an 18 and two 15's is lots of bass cone area)

I would say just go straight-up sealed with them, maybe 2 cubes each. That should give a response that nicely flattens out with cabin gain. Unless you're really looking to ground-pound, they could probably take a fair amount of low-end boost if you want exaggerated low end.

HOWEVER, they have fairly heavy cones (even without the mass ring) and soft suspensions, so I think firing them horizontally (rather than up or down) is a must. If you can't do that, use another woofer.

*Here's a thread on those subs, FWIW: http://www.audioheritage.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?7365-2235H-as-subwoofer-again


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

2225's are low mass, strong motor, low X-Max drivers suited well for horn loading (real horn loading) and midbass duties. the 2226's eat them alive in every way but still suck as subwoofers anechoic.


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

Just plotted a few boxes with BassBox Pro. Isobarik only requires a 1.7 cubic foot box with a 4" vent that is about 5" long. According to the plot I'm 3dB down at 52hz. Does anybody have a standard car response to plug in so that I can get a better idea of in car response?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

there is no standard plug as a larger vehicle will be much different than that of a smaller.


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't know if it changed that much between cars. Is "Cabin Gain" a function of the *ratio* between the volume of the car and the frequency, or is it a linear progression?


----------

